# Fly Fishing Tip #83. Clean your Glasses and See More Fish.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Fly fishing Tip # 83.
Clean Your Glasses and See More Fish.

You will definitely see more fish with clean glasses. Even a single spot can cause distraction. Lenses clouded with salt spray or poor cleaning technique cause eye strain and unseen fish. Scratched lenses are even worse.

At home.
I use a little dish washing soap with CLEAN thumb and forefinger while holding glasses under the faucet then dry with a many times washed diaper or microfiber cloth. Diaper seems best.
Wash the diaper or microfiber often.

On the boat.
Check your glasses often. Spray from line flying off your reel when casting will coat your glasses as will spray thrown by the boat when running.
Rinse salt off glasses with fresh water. Dry with clean cloth. Spray with approved lense cleaner (consult glasses manufacturer for brand or type) wipe dry. Check for spots.


----------

